# Marcris Kiss of Love -AKA Kelsie- is HOME (after a VERY bumpy flight)



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. my flight was late coming home... and then I had to introduce Kodie to Kelsie. I'm still kinda concerned that kodie will be ok... I took a few videos.. i'll post them in the video section. Here are some pics.. i'm working on getting a really good one... KELSIE is a CRAZY WOMAN!! Jumping around like crazy!! lol







Some pics are blurry!! I'm gonna try to take some more pics tonight when my parents can hold a light up so I can get a clear pic.









These I took in the car on the way back to the airport..

















I look these pics last night at home finally...





























These pics are from today...


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

SHE IS TOOOOO CUTE! Thanks for the pictures she is just an angel!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness she's sooooo cute! She looks so happy too! I can't believe how small she is even though she looks big in the pictures...when you place her next to the shoe and the beefaroni can you can see how smalls he is. So sweet! So what was Kodie's reaction...I know you're still worried but did he seem jealous?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She's is absolutely adorable







Congratulations!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

What a little darling - can't wait to see more pics and videos. Glad the trip is over for you!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Aww stacie! She is adorable! just the cutest thing!!!! love the pictures


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWW look at that face! She is beautiful!

What does Kodie think of her?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's so cute, and SO tiny! That picture next to the can really puts her in perspective. I love the pictures of her with her tongue out - it looks like she's smiling. I'm sure she is - she's happy to be home with her mommie and Kodie. (I'm sure you're happy to be home too. I know you were dreading the flight!)


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

she is absolutely ADORABLE! what a face. how fun to have a new baby around. post more pics soon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

she is so cute. It's funny that you have to hold her next to objects to take a picture. I can tell that she probably can't stay still for 2 seconds







She is so tiny and cute







can't wait to see he in her boots


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so in love with that beautiful face. You had nothing to worry about shes so cute!!!!


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

She's beautiful. If you don't mind when you get a chance can you measure how tall she is and how long she is so I may compare it with mine. How old is she? She is just precious.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OH MY GOSH, she is absolutely precious. What a face and what a beautiful shape she is. Such a tiny peanut. I love her and I want her.







Tooooooooo Cute!!!!!

Well worth the wait.

Best Wishes Stacey from Lynda Chloe and Katie.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!! I just love her














!! How is Kodie adjusting??


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awwww, she is sooo tiny and such a cutie. You are lucky!!!!! Thanks for sharing, LOVE HER!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Cute Cute Cute, Congrats


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am offering you my sincere congratulations - I only have one word to say , AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!! Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

CONGRATS STACY!!







Kelsie is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!





















Lucky you!!

Hahah...poor Kodie doesn’t know what to make of her (in the videos). I hope the transition to brother-hood goes smoothly for him. 

Give them both cuddles and kisses from me and Massimo.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Stacy, she is adorable. I am sure Kodie will warm up to her in no time. Glad you made it back safely....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

AWWWWWWW! she's absolutely dynamite


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

shes so adorable!!! did she enjoy the beefaroni? hahh j/k!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Aww, she's adorable!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Kelsie is such a *beautiful* girl - what precious pictures!!







Congratulations







, and I am so glad you are home safely









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! She is just beautiful!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

great pics I love the new ones! See, you got a topknot in there!! She seems to be leaving it alone in the videos too. Congrats- cant wait to meet her!!!


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Yay! I've been waiting to see pictures of her all weekend.







Congrats Stacy! She is absolutely adorable and very very pretty! I can tell she's going to grow up to be beautiful as well. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Looks like she wants to get to that can of Beefaroni! How beautiful is that little face. She's almost too perfect to be real. Kiss her once for us.

Samsonsmom


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Adorable! I like the new photos from today, too. That topknot is too cute! Did she let you sleep last night?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

And I sat by my phone all day... HMMMMMMMMMmm hehehehee

WHAT were you worried about now? Can you even recall?

She is BEAUTIFUL!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! She is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is just precious!!














Congrats!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I love her!! shes adorable!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is beautiful Stacy.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> OMG! She is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking! That black nose and perfect face! She's an angel


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh what a little doll!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a beautiful little girl! she looks like she plans on being QUITE a handful (and a very small hand, at that LOL)!!!!! she is definitely going to test how far being cute gets her LOLOLOL 

cutie PIE!









ann marie and the "oh now see, i want one too!" buttercup


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh Stacy she is so totally adorable







What a beautiful little baby girl







I am so happy for you


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kelsie is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't even know you yet and still I was waiting and WAITING for these incredible pics haha.









You have the most precious little girl I have seen in a long time - and isn't Joyce soooo sweet? I talked with her at a dog show in FL and my new Mickey Mouse is related to those lines as well. Like I said in my video post, she's a darling diva and your Kodie is a fitting and handsome brother to her!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is soooo precious!!







Thanks for sharing her photos!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You finally got your sweet princess. She is beautiful. I am so happy for you. Looking forward to post about her and of course little Kodie.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

congratulations!!!!!!!


kelsie is beautiful!! i'm so jealous









you must be SUPER happy.. hehe post more pictures!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

TOO adorable for words!!! What a gorgeous little baby!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

TOOOOO CUTE! Perfection!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Congrats!! She's a cutie!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

She's a beauty!!! And so much personality!







You're going to have your hands full...enjoy!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Your little one is absolutely beautiful. I look forward to watching her grow through pictures. 

I must admit that I "waited up" for you last night, so came in and crashed tonight. I haven't read through the entire thread, so if you have already done it I apologize, but please tell us all about going to visit with Joyce and her dogs.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, Stacey she is a little beauty, a little bundle of joy.







The one picture of her on the blue rug, she looks kinda like Kodie







Congrats. on your new baby


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Stacy
She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats!!! she looks adorable


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kelsie is TOO cute! And very small! Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations! She is just soooo precious. I'm sure you'll enjoy and treasure the puppy months . . . they go by so fast. 

[attachment=5998:attachment]
*<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">SHAYNA*</span>


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, I have only been registered a couple of weeks and I waited for Pixel photos and was so excited to see that she was home safely. Knowing that you were afraid to fly and that Joyce lives not very far from me at all was so very excited to see Kelsie. She is too cute for words. Enjoy every minute.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry to be late to the WELCOME HOME party!!! Kelsie is STUNNING!!!! Perfect shape for a Maltese baby and DARLING face!!!! You certainly can tell she came from Marcris. What a absolute DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a doll-baby! Love her reg. name too------Kelsie is an ok name, but I'd call her Kissy.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelsie is so cute and tiny! I think it was a great idea taking a picture of her beside the can of spaghettios! Congrats to you and Kodie!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She's a doll baby. What a cutie pie-luv her


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Wow, I have only been registered a couple of weeks and I waited for Pixel photos and was so excited to see that she was home safely. Knowing that you were afraid to fly and that Joyce lives not very far from me at all was so very excited to see Kelsie. She is too cute for words. Enjoy every minute.
> Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley[/B]


 Hey you live in South Florida? Will you be going to the West Palm Show this Friday or Saturday or Sunday?

We live just a little north of Ft Lauderdale. Hope be meet you some day.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Kelsie is So adorable and So tiny! I love her cobby compact square little body. I love her face shape and button black little nose. She is a perfect sister for your cutest little boy Cody. I know Cody and Kelsie will eventually be best friends. I love her name: Marcris Kiss of Love AKA Kelsie. She definitely has that "Marcris Look" I love. 

My three Maltese are descended from the Marcris Line also with only my Lil' Lexi being small. I love all four of my furkidz. 

I have spoken to Joyce in the past and she is such a nice lady and wonderful caring breeder. I am sure she has given that puppy so much love since Joyce is such a loving person. I miss her posts on the Yahoo Maltese Forum. I must call her when I have more time to congratulate her on her Wonderful "Harry" she is showing herself and to say hello. She has always been a fan of my Panda (my little black and white Shih Tzu) and always had nice things to say when she posted.

I will have to check out the video's in the video section. I will be looking for updates. 

Congratulations on your new wonderful beautiful little addition to your family! Thanks for sharing your happiness and the pictures.

Susan, Furbaby Mom to Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lil' Lexi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy, just wondering about updates...............how are the two darlings getting along?


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Stacy, I just viewed all your videos and I love both Kelsie and Kodie so much. Both are just too cute and both have such wonderful happy personalities. That Kodie seems so smart. Thanks so much for sharing. I am sure soon you will have videos of them playing once they get to know one another.

Again, Congratulations!

Susan, Maltese Mom to Skeeter, Sassy & Lexi and Shih Tzu Mom to Panda


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Stacy,
I am also hoping for an update. How are things going?


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

wow she's so beautiful (your breeder wouldn't by chance be around CA would they?)

she kind of reminds me of your other baby- Kodie, but in a younger and girlier version


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> wow she's so beautiful (your breeder wouldn't by chance be around CA would they?)
> 
> she kind of reminds me of your other baby- Kodie, but in a younger and girlier version[/B]


haha... aww.. thanx...









No my breeder was from FL. Are you from CA and looking for a breeder?




Thanks everyone! I posted an update under the health/behavior section!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Stacy, Kelsie







is just precious! Congratulations!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

How did I miss this thread??

She is way way too beautiful. I want her too!!

What a little sweetie pie she is


Congratulations Stacy



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

looking at all these pictures just makes me want to go on my puppy search again. She is as cute as can be!


----------

